# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Franca paralajmeron islamiket per shamite.

## kolombi

Franca paralajmëron islamikët për shamitë


Franca ka ndaluar mbajtjen e simboleve të dukshme fetare në shkollat shtetërore 
Ministri francez i arsimit, François Fillon, ka paralajmëruar grupet islamike që të mos i nxisin vajzat myslimane të sfidojnë një ligj për ndalimin e mbajtjes së shamive të kokës në shkollat shtetërore.
Zoti Fillon tha në një intervistë radiofonike se ai do të jetë i rreptë në zbatimin e ligjit kur nxënësit të kthehen në shkolla në shtator.

Ai këmbënguli se shteti mund t'i përjashtojë nga shkolla nxënëset që mbanin mbi kokë e supe shaminë myslimane.

Javën e kaluar, Bashkimi i Organizatave Islamike Franceze u bëri thirrje vajzave myslimane që të zgjedhin vetë se çfarë duan të veshin në shkollë.

Organizata ofroi ndihmë ligjore dhee këshilla private nëse ato përjashtoheshin.

Franca e ka ndaluar mbajtjen e simboleve të dukshme fetare në shkollat e saj shtetërore në mars.

Komentet e zotit Fillon pasojnë një vendim të javës së shkuar nga Gjykata Evropiane e të Drejtave të Njeriut, e cila konfimoi të drejtën e universiteteve turke për të ndaluar mbajtjen e shamive myslimane.

 Marre nga shekulli.

----------


## DeuS

Dy aliene ... te nje gjinie!

_________________________

----------


## Mision

ah keta islamiket po te bukur  jane edhe te mbuluar,,
po edhe keta kristianiket  ,, me syza jane te bukura

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

E bukur Kolo,jo per gje por kam nje Xhami ktu afer, e zakonisht, ngaqe kto pjeprat jane me kombesi te ndryshme,disa nga Bregu i Fildisht,disa nga Sudani e disa nga Somalia,Palestina e Pakistani, e keshtuqe nuk merren vesh njeri me tjetrin ne 100%,por komunikojne pjesen me te madhe ne broken english. Por vej kaseten e ''We are the Champions'' ne max sa here qe shoh qe nje e gjate e holle me sy geshtenje,me ferexhe,qe del nga dera e mbrapme e xhamise, takohet me nje Pakistanez, nderkohe qe javen qe vjen  po kjo ferexheja takohet me nje sudanez,nderkohe qe ai pakistanezi takon nje te shkurter e te shendoshe me sy te zi,me ferexhe po ashtu,por qe ajo e gjata e holla nje jave me pas takon nje saudit,por qe ky sauditi disa dite me pas takon nje me ferexhe por qe calon pak.Kjo e fundit nuk eshte shume e shendoshe por nje dite kur e kisha prane ne rradhen e mishit te grire,vinte era spec.

Dikush mund te pyese se si mund ti di une me kaq detaje te gjitha keto.

Pergjigja e thjeshte fare. 

E keni parasysh ,sidomos tani qe eshte kohe vape, edhe ne pergjithesi e mban dritaren hapur, e sa here qe pershembull han ndonje gje nga Microwave ,por nuk te pelqen , edhe e hedh nga dritarja, del ne dritare mbas dy sec te shikosh se kujt i ra gjella kokes, e zakonisht shikon ose ndonje nga keto me ferexhe qe mundohen te heqin topat e mishit me zarzavate nga koka ose fytyra,e keshtuqe familjarizohesh me permasat edhe vecorite e jashtme te tyre, ose shikon Del Tenorisimon qe me ndonje si tip salce ne fytyre, qe i turperuar i thote asaj me ferexhe qe ka ne krah..:- Eh ..sikur ta kisha mbaruar shkollen 8 vjecare perpara se te shkoja ushtar ,nuk do ta haja taven e kosit surratit tani..

----------


## wittstar

Londer more qafir sa bukur e ke shkruar kete mesazhin ketu me lart.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++
Parti Shröder,jemi gati kurdohere,Parti Shröder jemi gati kurdohere,
Rrofte aksi fashist gjermano-rus,
Lavdi Shröder-Putinizmit

Gjermani moj e babeze
De zhgela ze me bere vdes
Da dija xhge nen legure
Nuk do de gizha zhgelur gure -Author Wittstar*****

----------


## bunny

Mendimin tim per kete e kam shprehur kur ligji u vendos, nuk me duket aspak e drejte, por do jem kurjoze shum te shoh se cfare do ndodhi ne shtator kur te filloi viti shkollor...sesa do shkojne ne shkolle...sesa do perjashtohen...edhe sesa do protestojne...e sa do luftojne ..Zoti e din... :i habitur!:

----------


## Ryder

S'di c'fare ligji per liri praktikash fetare kane ne France, po ne Angli shef policin metropolitan me uniforme dhe callme ne koke...(kur esht indian Sikh, ja thote feja te mbaje callme gjith kohen).

Tani mu psh me duket absurde mbulimi me perce ose kjo puna e callmave qe duhet te mbahen gjith jeten "sepse kshu ka then Zoti"...por pavarsisht se sa absurde mund ti duken dikuj keta praktika, rendesi ka qe ne perendim te pakten te mos vendosen ligje fashiste, qe pengojne te drejtat elementare te njeriut si praktikat fetare, dhe qe i ndajne njerezit qe ne femijeri duke i detyru te shkojne ne shkolla te ndryshme.
Kjo dmth esht per ata qe e quajn veten te civilizuar.

Per militanto-racistet e nervozuar franceze me vetulla te vrenjtura dhe me Testamentin e vjeter ne dore pastaj (se ky i vjetri merret ne raste lufte...nje sy per nje sy)...pra keta left-overs te ideologjise naziste normal qe do e shofin vec si nje rast tjeter per ti bere percet litare e per te varur c'do femije te pafe islamik per mos te ndotur shkollat e femijeve te bardhe engjellore.
Sieg Heil!

----------


## kolombi

E gjithe kjo histori me alarmet e carcafbardheve ,qe kane frike mos zbulohen,dhe u shofin katandisjen mesjetare,me sjell ndermend farso-komedine qe shijova dikur gjate viteve te jetimit ne Greqi.
Ishte koha kur kryeministri grek Kostas Simitis vendosi qe ne leternjoftimet e reja greke te mos u shkruhej besimi fetar.
U ngriten ne nje kryengritje fetare gjysma e greqise kesaj here me protagoniste carcafzinj.
Mblodhen per muaj me radhe firma e shkruan mesazhe deri lart ne qiell ,tek Zoti.
"Besimi fetar,nuk ka rendesi te shkruhet ne copa letrash,por ruhet ne shpirt"-thoshte Simiti duke mbyllur veshet nga thirjet e cirrjet e klerikeve dhe e kopese se deleve te urta te Perendise qe i ndiqnin nga pas.
E vime ketu tek vendosja e ligjit francez ,per ndalimin e mbajtjes se simboleve fetare ne bankat e shkollave SHTETERORE.
Mese e drejte ,nuk besoj se edhe vete Zoti do ishte kundra nese keta nxenes per dy tre ore shkolle nuk do mbartnin simbolet e tyre fetare.
Ne shkolle tha Frengu nuk tha ne jeten e perditshme kur shkon ne mal,ne kopesht zollogjik,ne pishine apo kinema.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Pisk e ka punen Franca me keto 'shamikuqet'. "Nis putes nis soumisses" shkruanin feministet franceze ne proteste pro ketij ligjit. Perkthehet 'as kurva as te perulura'...sic duket sipas Islamit je asisojshe po s'vune shamine e modestise.
Hajt te shofim ku do i dali flaka ketij muhabeti.

----------


## Ryder

Te jemi te qarte ihere se kur flasim per boten e qyteteruar as qe i afrohet muhabeti Greqise dhe asgjeje qe ka lidhje me greket.

Idea e grekut per te respektuar te drejtat e njeriut esht "nderro emrin dhe fene nqs do pune"...per me teper kur kjo vjen nga carcafzinjte mjekerrcjapa me skepter ne dore. lol (thash ti provoj edhe un iher kto diskriminimet poetike fetare)....sepse Krishti esht kunder punesimit te dikuj me emrin Ilir....duhet Iliraqis ke parasysh?

Kshuqe meqe doni te flisni per qyteterim kapni USA-t qe pervec ekspeditave "eksploruese" qe bejne neper bote, brenda per brenda kane nje nga demokracite me te forta ne bote. 
First ammendment nder te tjera thot - Secili ka liri praktikash fetare. Esht shtylla e demokracise dhe nje nga ligjet qe na dallojne nga mesjeta qe te jete zgjidhja e tjetrit ca te besoje.

Ju qe keni aq shum vrer ndaj arabeve (ndaj shqiptareve myslimane dmth) me keto komente diskriminuese qe beni hidhni bumerang qe ju kthehet fetyres dhe ju identifikon me te njejtat ideale te fondamentalistave arabe qe nuk lejojne asnje katolik te futet ne Meke...dhe e vetmja gje qe ju dallon nga ata qe duan Jihad islamik esht qe ju doni Jihad kristian.
Pranojeni te pakten...prandaj jeni pro-luftes ne Irak...se s'ma merr menja se ju plas per vuajtjet e irakeneve nen Sadamin...dhe prandaj jeni pro nje ligji qe e keni mijera kilometra larg si puna e shamive neper shkollat franceze...

----------


## kolombi

Qe vertete te qartesohemi,duhet te dime se dritat e kultures dhe demokracise botes se qyteteruar ja dhe Greqia.
Nese greket e sotem nuk kane asgje te perbashket me te vjetrit,kjo rjedhore e shplarjes mendore nga carcafzinjte.
Ndaj bota perendimore evolon dhe keta bejne nje hap para e dy mbrapa si gaforrja buze detit.
Ndaj qe te evitojme dhe shplarjen fetare propoganduar nga carcafbardhet,besoj se duhet te respektojme rregullat e nje shteti ne lidhje me arsimin .
Eshte teper e thjeshte te behet alarmante.
Nese mendoni se ky ligj shteteror ju "vret" besimin fetar apo u shkel te drejtat e lirise se veprimit,lavdi Zotit ndaj kemi dhe shkollat PRIVATE.

----------


## leci

Injoranca eshte dhe do te jete arma me e fuqishme ne duart e njerezise.
Shkoni rrini ne France,shkoni shikoni si jetohet atje dhe jo te pellisni si jeni mesuar perhere.
Franca eshte shteti me multi-etnik e rracial ne te gjithe Europen.
Kete e ben vetem per te ruajtur ekuilibrin e brishte qe zoteron.
Me sa di ligji eshte kunder te gjithe simboleve fetare qe mund te ofendojne kultet e tjera.
Po si gjithmone myslimanet si ezibicioniste do te marrin perhere si sulme kunder fese se tyre.
Ne Itali donin te benin fotografite per dokumenta me çarçaf ne koke!!!!
Hajde babush te mire,shkoni ne shtepite tuaja dhe jetoni si te doni.
E jo te shkelni mbare Europen e te pretendoni.
Kam ardhur 16 vjeç ne Itali e kam ulur koken duke punuar e akoma sot falenderoj kete vend se me dha jeten e re.
E perdite arrijne e i presin me qumesht ne dore e ushqime.
Europa ka rrenje kristiane dhe keshtu do te jete perhere.
Po deshet luftet fetare e sulmet shkoni ne shkretetire dhe pini qumeshitn e deveve se na hapet barkun.
Eshte hera e fundit qe me shihni ne keto tema se po beni njerezine te vjellin.
Bla bla me Irak e jihad.
Shkoni e luftoni atje po patet burreri ose perndryshe heshtni se jeni bere si grate e keqija.
I lumte grekut.Duan te hapin xhami ne mes te Athines?
Ok kur te me japesh mundesi ta bej ne shtepine tende atehere bujrum.
Hajd me shendet e kurseni fjalet se ka akoma per tu thene.

----------


## Ryder

> Nese greket e sotem nuk kane asgje te perbashket me te vjetrit,kjo rjedhore e shplarjes mendore nga carcafzinjte.




lol Ne fakt u konfuzova pak me ngjyrat e carcafeve, s'po i jap me dum kush jan te bardhet e kush jane te zinjte. Nejse...

S'mendon qe te ndahen femijet ne shkolla te ndryshme do i ngulet ne tru percarja qe te vegjel e? Gjysma do thon "ata te shkolles matan"...gjysma tjeter "ata ninxhat e shkolles pertej plepave".....kshuqe te dali edhe i gjenerate e re racistash, per hir te nje rregulle te pandryshueshme legjislative franceze. 
Edhe vete femijet arabe do e ndjejne veten si te pa-pranuar ne vendin ku jetojne dhe do rriten me urrejtje.
Apo me mire te mesojne te gjith te e njejta shkolle, ku mesohet barazia, secili i falet kujt te doje, ku s'behet propagande fetare as politike?

ps:  kultura e grekeve te lashte esht shkaterruar shum kohe para se ta pushtonte Greqine Turqia nqs e kishe fjalen ketu.

----------


## Labeati

> lol S'mendon qe te ndahen femijet ne shkolla te ndryshme do i ngulet ne tru percarja qe te vegjel e? Edhe vete femijet arabe do e ndjejne veten si te pa-pranuar ne vendin ku jetojne dhe do rriten me urrejtje.
> Apo me mire te mesojne te gjith te e njejta shkolle, ku mesohet barazia, secili i falet kujt te doje, ku s'behet propagande fetare as politike?


Ryder ti nuk dukesh edhe aq naiv sa po hiqesh, prandaj besoj se ben sikur nuk kupton ne kete rast.
Lirija e besimit nuk ka te beje aspak ne kete rast. Shteti francez eshte shtet laik dhe po ashtu edhe shkollat e tij. Kjo nuk e cenon aspak lirine e besimit ose pranoje qe e cenon po aq sa edhe per femijet jo-muslimane.
keta besimtare 10-15 vjecare (qe ne fakt e veshin ate rrobe nen imponimin e familjes) kane plotesisht te drejte jashte shkolles shteterore te vishen si tju doje qejfi, dhe ti falen kujt te duan.

Pikerisht lejimi i mbajtjes se ferexheve e shamijave do ti rrite me ndjenjen e pabarazise dhe te qenurit ndryshe nga bashkemoshataret e vet.

Ne fund te fundit prinderit e tyre kane zgjedhur te jetojne ne France dhe duhet te respektojne ligjet e shteti francez qe eshte nder me te zhvilluarit ne bote, ashtu si dhe shtetasit perendimore ne vendet arabe e muslimane respektojne ligjet e tyre.

Cdo behet ne shtator?
Asgje s'do behet, do te shkojne ne shkolle pa shamija ne koke, hata e madhe apo jo? Do fillojne te behen njerez...kijameti.

----------


## bunny

> Cdo behet ne shtator?
> Asgje s'do behet, do te shkojne ne shkolle pa shamija ne koke, hata e madhe apo jo?


per disa njerez ajo shamije ka me shum vlere sesa mendon ti,aq vlere saqe Franca e beri ligj semeqene e kishte bere rregull shkoller ..





> Do fillojne te behen njerez...kijameti


o zot...se tani jane kafshe???me vjen gjynah edhe me djeg qe je i ketij kombi qe flet ashtu...Pasi rrezik edhe nena jote ose gjyshja jote ka pas vene shami...ohh po keto te tonat...nuk futen tek kafshet...harrova una..Jane Ylla bote...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Ryder

> Ryder ti nuk dukesh edhe aq naiv sa po hiqesh, prandaj besoj se ben sikur nuk kupton ne kete rast.


E pse bej se nuk kuptoj?  Ca me intereson?

Un thash per vete jam kunder detyrimit te femijeve qe te vene callma apo perce per arsye fetare...dmth un si Ryder e kuptoj kur ai tjetri do te vishet me kostum kombetar sepse keshtu e ka traditen...(si ven cifutet feste)....por me duket budallallek me brire qe te vishen keshtu per arsye fetare...pse? Se jam ateist vllai, s'besoj ne fe. 

Nga ana tjeter, eshte Europe ktej grupo, secili esht i lire te besoje ne sado budallalleqe me brire qe ti kete qejfi dhe ti praktikoje si t'ja doje qejfi. 

Te permenda edhe policet indiane ne Angli qe mbajne callma....ndersa policet e tjere mbajne helmete. 
Edhe ne shkolle kur kam qene gjysma e nxenesve qe kam pas ne klase ishin me perce, edhe ktu edhe ne Belgjike...Dhe ca e ben Angline ose Belgjiken kjo? Shtet jo-laik?

----------


## cunimartum

> E bukur Kolo,jo per gje por kam nje Xhami ktu afer, e zakonisht, ngaqe kto pjeprat jane me kombesi te ndryshme,disa nga Bregu i Fildisht,disa nga Sudani e disa nga Somalia,Palestina e Pakistani, e keshtuqe nuk merren vesh njeri me tjetrin ne 100%,por komunikojne pjesen me te madhe ne broken english. Por vej kaseten e ''We are the Champions'' ne max sa here qe shoh qe nje e gjate e holle me sy geshtenje,me ferexhe,qe del nga dera e mbrapme e xhamise, takohet me nje Pakistanez, nderkohe qe javen qe vjen po kjo ferexheja takohet me nje sudanez,nderkohe qe ai pakistanezi takon nje te shkurter e te shendoshe me sy te zi,me ferexhe po ashtu,por qe ajo e gjata e holla nje jave me pas takon nje saudit,por qe ky sauditi disa dite me pas takon nje me ferexhe por qe calon pak.Kjo e fundit nuk eshte shume e shendoshe por nje dite kur e kisha prane ne rradhen e mishit te grire,vinte era spec.
> 
> Dikush mund te pyese se si mund ti di une me kaq detaje te gjitha keto.
> 
> Pergjigja e thjeshte fare.
> 
> E keni parasysh ,sidomos tani qe eshte kohe vape, edhe ne pergjithesi e mban dritaren hapur, e sa here qe pershembull han ndonje gje nga Microwave ,por nuk te pelqen , edhe e hedh nga dritarja, del ne dritare mbas dy sec te shikosh se kujt i ra gjella kokes, e zakonisht shikon ose ndonje nga keto me ferexhe qe mundohen te heqin topat e mishit me zarzavate nga koka ose fytyra,e keshtuqe familjarizohesh me permasat edhe vecorite e jashtme te tyre, ose shikon Del Tenorisimon qe me ndonje si tip salce ne fytyre, qe i turperuar i thote asaj me ferexhe qe ka ne krah..:- Eh ..sikur ta kisha mbaruar shkollen 8 vjecare perpara se te shkoja ushtar ,nuk do ta haja taven e kosit surratit tani..


Ti ben mire qe shkruan keshtu kur te lene. Vetem nje keshille miqesore nga une, kur shfleton mundohu te veshtrosh ku gjendesh se nuk je ne padogane ketu.




> Po deshet luftet fetare e sulmet shkoni ne shkretetire dhe pini qumeshitn e deveve se na hapet barkun.
> Eshte hera e fundit qe me shihni ne keto tema se po beni njerezine te vjellin.


Me gjithe respektin per ty, do ishte mire qe ne momente euforie te heshtesh. Nuk me duket se po flet njeri per luftra fetare ketu dhe per me teper qe kundershtuesit jane dy ateiste. Kjo tema per te vjellur as nuk eshte hapur nga muslimane, as nuk eshte diskutuar nga ata. Madje shume te interesuar duken vetem ca si puna e atij me siper qe shkrimi i tij duhej hedhur ne kosh me kohe.

Per sa i perket temes Franca e ben ligjin ne shtet te saj dhe s'ka te drejte kush ti kerkoj llogari.
Megjithate me duket  jo e drejte qe dikush qe nuk e perballon dot shkollen private dhe eshte shume besimtar te ngelet pa shkolle.

----------


## Hyllien

Prap Greket kendeja e ? Po si na paskan Greket lidhje me ata te lashtet ? Ata te lashtet pervec se jane kopjaca, prape nuk kane lidhje me keto qe jane tani, qe do sdo ti Kolomb, jane turq dhe azgje me teper. Disa studime thone qe Shqiptaret jane me Grek se Grekerit... behi vet lidhjet se ku i dilet me ket muhabet... per mos folur pastaj per Aristotelin qe ka studime te zviceraneve qe e nxjerrin ose "maqedonas"(qe ska kuptim me maqedonine e sotme) ose Ilir. 

Le pastaj ti krahasojme me nje tjeter djep kulture si Gjermania, qe cdo shekull ka nxjerri koka dhe jo krrapa sic ka bere Greqia keto 2000 vitet e fundit. Ky eshte dhe kushti numer 1, afirmimi i ati civilizimi, gje qe Kinezet e kane, Italianet e kane, Gjermanet e Anglezet e kane, ndersa Grekerit cuditerisht jo ?!

Nesje, Kjo e Frances dihet qe ata jane njerez shume rracista, asgje te re nga kjo pikpamje, duke qene se i ofrojne 8000 Euro Algjerineve vetem qe ti heqin qafe pasi po i shtohen dita dites... e pastaj na flasim per HUMAN RIGHTS, qe Shqiperia bie fjala nuk i permbush...

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Te vazhdonte ai shtet te lejonte shamite ,mbasi ka miliona myslymane aty,do te thote qe e ardhmja e shkollave te ishte me ferexhe. Pasi edhe ferexhete do te beheshin te ''modes'' me kalim vitesh,do te hidhej nje hap tjeter madhor ; 2 ore ne dite ''edukim'' te fese islame. 

Iku edhe kjo! Ku mbetem tani? 

Aha po..Populli ''francez'' ne gjeneratat qe vijne do te votonte Pro ne nje referendum per ' lejen qe artopalantet e xhamiave te kishin ate volum qe nuk do te ishte kercenim per thyerjen e xhamave te Luvrit' . Ja ku u sqarum edhe ketu me ndihmen e ''Kristi's home videos'' .  :shkelje syri: 

I sec te shof se mos kam kap gjo tek numrat e sotem te Lottos. 

Nuk kisha kap gjo. Sa jete e poshter ketu ne vendet e degjenerume huh..? E vendosa tani.Do marr per gru ndonje te mbulume e do therr komshiun se e pashe ne tv duke dal nga Kisha e Kabul-it te djelen e shkuar,ne nje reklame per 'Sopatat e Sulmit', keshtuqe do ti siguroj vetes nje oneway bilete per xhenet, ku do ja dredh gruas me 7 virgjeresha qe mezi po presin te shkoj un atje.

Prit mer se harrum Francen prap.. 

Qeveria Islamike Franceze i ben thirrje te gjithe atyre miliona qytetareve  me origjine autoktone Galo-Latino-Franko-Normande me fe Franceskane qe te rikthehen perseri ne tokat e shtetit francez ,per ta shnderuar Francen ne nje shtet model ne Bashkesine e Shteteve Islame ne Pjesen me Islamo-Liberale te Botes, Europen.

Nativet rikthehen perseri ne token e te pareve te tyre, duke bere nje parade kaq admiruese e madheshtore ne Champ Elise, ku larmerija e rracave te Gamileve e Gomereve nderthuret me Sokollimat e ''Vendasve'' ne te dy krahet e rruges, qe tundin rrenje canabis sativa ne duart e tyre. ''RRofte Maroku'' , degjohet nje klithme prane,ne te djathte por eshte e veshtire te dallosh se kush ''fidan bukurie'' ishte autorja,ngaqe te shtata ishin te mbuluara me ferexhe. Nderkohe qe karvani me mijera gamile i afrohet Kulles se Parisit, Al Tenorisimo del ne ballkonin e xhamise se Ismail Bej Gjytrymit, qe eshte ndertuar prane Kulles se Parisit, e nis te 'tenoroje' versionin e ri te Traviates, Bin Ejvallah el Qylypyrxhi. Sopranoja e re edhe e talentuar, Hirushja e Sulltanatit te Emirit te madh te Zgrrom'istanit i bashkohet zerit te Al Tenorisimos e keshtu versioni muzikore i legjendes Ali Baba me 40 Hajdute, ne arabishte te kulluar, mbizoteron mbi avujt e hashishit anembane Parisit.

Ekstaza arriti kulmin kur te rikthyerit bene nje kapice te madhe me televizore,radio,pc,radiomarrese,gazeta e revista,si edhe pjese satelitesh e pjese anijesh kosmike ne oborrin e keshtjelles se Versajes , e i vune flaken. Gjuhet e asaj flake perpine qiellin e nje ''Allahu Akber'' kemboi ne tere Francen

........Bektashi i madh i Lionit u shtriq mbi tavolinen e punes ne zyren e tij e pa dashje shtyu tabakane prej sermi e cila ra ne toke, e mbi te cilen ishte vendosur nje gote qelqi me caj Zullumistani, nje pjate e vogel me bakllava Sudani e nga zhurma e thermosjes se qelqurinave ne dysheme ai u zgjua duke britur : - Vive la Revolucione..!

----------


## kolombi

Komentet e zotit Fillon pasojnë një vendim të javës së shkuar nga Gjykata Evropiane e të Drejtave të Njeriut, e cila konfimoi të drejtën e universiteteve turke për të ndaluar mbajtjen e shamive myslimane.


Franca,Amerika,Perendimi,Imperialistet,Xha Tasi dhe berberana e tij,Udha e shkronjave te Dhaskal Todhrit,dhe Greket qe na dolen turq.
Menu e pasur ,per ta bere me 5 yje kete sofren e bisedimit.
Hidhini nje sy paragrafit te mesipermt.
Komentet e Fillon -francezit vijne pas konfirmimit re se drejtes se universiteteve TURKE,per te ndaluar mbajtjen e shamive.
Kur drejtuesit universitare te nje vendi musliman,kerkojne respektimin e ligjeve shkollore,u ftohi qullin ligji francez,qe tek e fundit brenda shtepise se vet ka plotesisht te drejten te caktoje rregullat e saj.

"Ne Rome bej sic bejne Romaket" thoshin pleqte e mocem.

----------

